# Websites - Logos - SEO



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Been an IT type in the Navy now for 22 years or so and always had a thing for design, coding and SEO. I've never really done any work for anyone other then friends and family but the wife says I should start so I will give it a shot.

*Websites:*
I can build you a clean looking website via wordpress to include a sharp looking logo and set up with everything you need for google. I will even get it indexed in google and submit a few quality backlinks to get you started. I will also add a web traffic tracker for you. I would say for 5 pages or so with all of this work $400 would be fair but we can discuss.

example: here's one I built for the wife: www.bodyworksofperdido.com

*Logo:*
You tell me what you need and the sky is the limit, I can pretty much create anything and in any color. I work in full vector design meaning no matter how big or small it will still look crystal clear. I'll post some recent work below. Depends how detailed but normally $30 to $50 and I will give you a few different concepts to keep.

*SEO:*
If you have keywords already picked out that is great but if not I will research the best for your business. I take this process fairly slow to avoid penalties in Google, it took me about 1 month to get my wifes site to number #1 in google for quite a few keywords and now her business is doing great. If your not receiving google traffic you are missing out, everyone is using it nowadays. I've done some work for Josh on here at www.litethenitecharters.com and he started getting calls after a few weeks once I started his google campaign. The price is negotiable and usually depends on the keywords you are targeting.

*I also have a dedicated server so I can host your website monthly which is $10. I can also host and provide updates to your website monthly if needed, we can discuss this price as well which depends how much maintenance is required monthly.

If you have ideas let me know, I can pretty much do it all. Give me a call or pm with questions. 

Thanks,
Chad
850 3five6-6two18


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks great! Good luck.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Will definitely be in touch soon for several of your services


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds good Mike just let me know and thanks pcola4.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I can't say enough good things about what Chad has done for Hunter and I with our Lite the Nite Charter business. He stepped in and helped me get our site ranking on google and we're reaping the rewards of his hard work. He's continuing to help us each month with our site. With all the headaches and stress that come with running a small business; it's awesome to know that one of your most powerful tools, your website, is in good hands! Like I say at the end of every PM Chad, "Thanks!"


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out the new website I made for Lance over at Anchor Pest Control . I started my own site as well Perdido Designs . For anyone serious about SEO, I now offer a login so you can login and see exactly what I've done, what I'm about to do, real time stats and several other options such as total leads and phone calls. Please contact me with any questions.


----------

